# Timming for Audi 5000 s Quattro 1987



## Macwarrior (Jul 25, 2004)

Can somebody help me with specs on timming and where to start with cam ~vs~ crank line up?
My problem is this, the engine had a warpped head and I had to replace it. Did that. Engine has SOHC. and had to replace distributer into the new head. and now, Yea..im an idiot.


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Timming for Audi 5000 s Quattro 1987 (Macwarrior)*

ok well this isn't exactly a piece of pie. it may take a while too. 
b/c i'm too lazy to write so much i'm going to send you to sjmautotechnik.com
go and be prosperous timing belt
>>Emanuel


----------

